# Waterproof Shoe covers for normal shoes?



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone got any recommendations for waterproof shoe covers that will fit over normal sneakers? I've only ever found cycling specific/compatible shoe covers for clipless pedal shoes, and have been forced to switch my commuter to clipless pedals for the 9 months of rain in my city.

Clipless pedals are nice for my work/school commute (where I can store a pair of normal shoes), but mean I'm forced to bring a pair of shoes with me for any other trip i make. I grew tired of walking around in mountain-bike shoes a while ago.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Showers Pass makes covers that work with regular shoes.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

woodway said:


> Showers Pass makes covers that work with regular shoes.


happen to know the model name?


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Waterproof Cycling Shoe Covers - Cycling Booties - Cycling Accessories | Showers Pass


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Galoshes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Is there a reason that normal covers won't work for non-clipless shoes? I have some Garneau booties that slip on to whatever shoe I happen to be wearing.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Slurry said:


> I grew tired of walking around in mountain-bike shoes a while ago.


How about some splats?

MUSA Splats (pair)


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

NEOS overshoes are a little clunky, but probably the driest option for over regular shoes, probably fine for shorter commutes:
Non-Insulated


----------



## rep (Sep 7, 2004)

How about "rubbers"? I do not mean condoms, I mean the over-shoes made of rubber that you put over dress shoes. Check the web under "rubber slip on overshoes" and you will find lots. I think I got mine at K-mart.


----------

